# photo contest...



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

so who won 

If I remember, I think I got the most vote


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Gary had a few more than you did Charles


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

no way... he was 5 vote behind me


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

should do it over again.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with adrian...


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

we all won we got BCA back...

Dean


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^I like that answer


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn secretly gave it to me~ ... heh


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Shawn secretly gave it to me~ ... heh


You wish  lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...I think Clarence mailed me the book. But I agree, we should have another one. That was fun, and I learned lots from other people's photos.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> You wish  lol


Good to see you back too!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely need another one
Gotta place better than 4th this time


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

now if photoshop was not allowed... lol

need another contest redo!


----------

